# Recommendations for Commuter Bike (DC)



## lilybugkd (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently moved to Arlington, VA, and it took me all of one month to get sick of riding the metro into DC every day. I'm seriously considering purchasing a bike to commute on. It would be about 9 miles each way - there seems to be dedicated paths almost the whole way, and my workplace has showers/lockers. 

I've started to look at some bike models, and I'm looking for some recommendations on the type of bike to look at, and then good makes/models.

I popped into a bike store in my area today and was suggested a hybrid model - they showed me the Specialized Tricross, Trek 7.3FX, and Trek 7.5FX. Any thoughts on those?

I want to keep it under $1000 for the bike. I'm 6'1", about 200lbs, and will likely purchase a garment bag pannier to go on a rack. I'm hoping to be able to ride in virtually year-round in all weather. 

Should I really be looking at a hybrid? Would I be better off with one of those than a straight road bike?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd go with a hybrid b/c it's not such a long distance, and you never know what else you might encounter in terms of potholes etc. But then, I live in a harsh, not-so-bike-friendly area that would munch on a road bike.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I think the bike store is steering you in the right direction. I have both a full carbon road bike (Cannondale Synapse 3) & a Trek FX 7.6. The FX is a great ride - I use it as my "city bike." I added a rack, top case and lights, so it is very useful for going places & carrying things. It has a very smooth & foregiving ride, much better on poor quality pavement. I also tried the Tricross, but found the FX much quicker & more responsive. The FX will make a great commuter.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Either of the fx models you looked at would serve your purpose well. You can add racks/fenders/accessories w/o problems. Also might want to look at the Trek PDX. Nice commuter with disc brakes and decent drivetrain in a matte black finish. Very much utilitarian and about half the price of a 7.5 fx. Trek makes several (a lot) of hybrid/fitness/commuter style bikes that would work well. I'm sure there are many other bikes that would fit the bill, I'm just familiar with the Trek line. HTH.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Not to be a total grump, but isn't this question getting tiring? If its 9 miles... just get a bike that is comfy, and gets the job done. Go for total personal preference. 

It doesn't really matter if you are worse or better off than guys on a road bike, its up to if it gets you to work on time and if you enjoy the experience.

Okay okay, I was a total grump. sorry


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll stay away from specific makes and models, but a few general suggestions.

$1000 can get you a fair bit of bike. If you have less money get a hybrid, if you have a bit more cash to work with a cyclocross or touring bike (Surly Cross Check, Bianchi Volpe, etc) might be a good options. Spending a little more now on a road or cross bike, if you now you like riding, will get you something you'll probably be happier with for longer. Do you ride already for sport? That might influence what you'll be comfortable on and happy with. Go to a couple shops and take some test rides, I suspect you'll get a feel pretty quickly for what you enjoy riding.

Features: Rack and fender mounts are key. You'll want fenders if you are going to ride year round. Something with room for a 32mm+ tire is also nice. 

Finally, leave room in your budget for fenders, a good lock (mini-u), bags and some lights. Ride on and enjoy!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The new Salsa Casseroll is a very nice and versatile bike that is close to your budget. It has eyelets so you can attach a rear rack and fenders, plus it actually includes a small front rack. It also has room for tires as large as 38 mm if you decide you need wider tires to handle your terrain or ride on trails. The other nice thing about the Casseroll is that it is a road bike and could be used for group rides, centuries and tours if you get more interested in cycling and want to branch out. Hybrids are somewhat limiting, IMHO.


----------



## on board (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably not the advice you were looking for but have you tried your DC Bikeshare?
http://www.capitalbikeshare.com/

I just had the opportunity to visit and got to use this concept for the first time. I was surprised at how effective it was for my needs. I could grab a bike at a transit station, ride off to my meeting, and ditch the bike there. $5 for all you can ride for a day, assuming they are less than 30 minute trips.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Trek FX bikes are great for what you're looking to do and are capable of all kinds of use if you find yourself doing different kinds of rides later. They're fast enough, pretty light and really durable. Any bike in this genre (700c wheels, no suspension fork, broad gear range) will work very well for medium distance commuting.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I have used a Trek 7.3 FX for commuting for almost 3 years. It is a great bike for the money and has held up well after use in all kinds of weather. It is stock except for fenders and a new saddle and has needed no unusual maintenance other than a new chain, brake pads and regreasing and packing of the hub bearings. I use a rack and a pannier (Arkel Bug or Utility Basket) and frequently ride with my daughter in a trailer.

But as others said, if you also want to use it for more serious recreational riding, consider a cyclocross bike.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Really, you don't need to spend $1000 for a commuter. I bought my daughter a $300 Fuji hybrid with a solid fork (suspension forks suck up energy) and slapped on some planet bike fenders and a nashbar rack.. 3 years and 2700 miles later the only thing that needed replacing was the pedals. I recently changed the tires, brake pads, chain and cassette as a preventative measure, and I expect she's good for another 2700 miles.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll run counter to what the others are suggesting and say that if you're going to be on the bike 18 miles a day, and saving about $5 in daily Metro fare, by all means, drop up to a grand on the right bike. 

I'm in Arlington as well and have a commute a few miles longer than you, and couldn't imagine it on a flat barred bike. Drop handlebars are something you'd want eventually anyway.

Hit a few local shops, see who pays you the "right" amount of attention and time to fitting you to a bike, and look at their road/cross/touring options. Fender mounts are key- so the Tricross, Volpe, Long Haul, Casseroll, etc. would do you well.


----------



## esXso (Jan 29, 2010)

You want a bike that doesn't give you any excuse to not use, so it has to be comfortable, safe to ride on gravel trails in addition to roads, and have low gearing so you can ride up any hill without dismounting.

On the comfort and safety side it has to fit large tires at least 32~42mm that have side knobbies for trails. For low gearing it should have a triple-ring crankset. You'll need fenders too, Magic Shine lights from Dealextreme, and a mirror on your helmet.

The virtue of the Tricross is its front fork which has clearance for a huge mountain bike tire. If you wanted to ride to Harper's Ferry on the weekend over the trails along the Potomac you'd just throw a WTB Nano or Kenda Small Block on there and go. If you aren't a tall person then a 26" wheel bike might be the ticket, something like a used mountain bike. Some road bike frames don't have clearance for fat tires. Avoid those. Fat tires make your ride comfy and are safer on gravel pathways or dirty roads. You can also run fat studded tires in the winter. If you aren't a racer you don't want skinny tires.

Nice new commuter bikes would be something like the Surly Long Haul Trucker or Salsa Vaya, both of which have 26" versions for shorter folk or people who just prefer smaller 26" wheels and fatter tires, Specialized Tricross Triple varieties, the Treks you mentioned, or bikes from any other (non-dept store REI excluded) reputable manufacturer. Drop-bar style handlebars are actually pretty nice if they aren't too low or too far to reach. Avoid low and long reach racing style placement of drop-bars like the plague. You want them on short stems and up around the same height as your saddle or a bit higher. Have the shop swap out the stock stem to something shorter that angles up high. They should do it without charge or complaint. Shops usually have a box of swap-out stems for every whim. The only reason people hate drop bars is because they've had bad experiences with bars too low and too far away. Guys set them that way because they look racy. There's no excuse for it. The stem placement should look something like this: https://tlp.lickwid.net/bicycling/lht.jpg Notice this stem could be even higher on the steerer tube, and it could be shorter by a couple inches too. Plenty of room for adjustment. This guy did it right. With high drop bars like this you have the best of both worlds: comfortable upright posture with good forward visibility but also the option to tuck down inside the drops if you face a headwind or want to go fast. You sort of want to balance your weight between your hands and seat for the most part. Too much weight on either your ass or hands will become uncomfortable over the long haul. Upright handlebars put too much weight on your ass. People get them because their frames are too large, stem too low, and they can't reach inside their drops comfortably.

You have to be obsessive about getting the all the details nailed down perfectly after you choose the bike. Don't imitate other people's bikes. Get it exactly the way you want it.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

Put me in the Hybrid camp. I have a 7.3 FX commuter that I put fenders and a rack on for a commute that's a bit shorter but a lot hillier than yours and it's excellent.

I also think drop handlebars are an atrocious recommendation for an urban commuter. You want to be upright and able to see what's ahead of you at all times, not looking down at the road four feet in front of your wheel.

Also, do not be like this guy, please: http://www.mydamnchannel.com/Portlandia/Portlandia/PortlandiaBicycleRights_6702.aspx


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Welcome to the DC area. I've been bike commuting off and on for 18 years here. 9 miles is a nice commute. Mine's 16 each way -- I live in Vienna. Make's it a little harder to manage in the winter. 

As you've probably noticed, there's a nice network of bike trails in the area. I spend maybe 1/2 a mile on the actual road with cars. My advice is to get something you enjoy riding. You may use it for weekend riding as well. There's a lot of organized rides in the area, lots of nice roads out in the Shenandoah valley, and a few large bike clubs. 

I used to have a bike I only used for commuting. Then I realized that its silly to have a nicer bike and not ride it to work. So now I ride whatever bike I feel like. I have safe bike storage, so I have no qualms about riding an expensive bike to work. Hopefully, you have good storage too. If I had to chain it up to a parking meter all day, I'd probably get a beater bike. 

Commuting is pretty much like any other kind of riding you're going to do. I'd opt for a road bike if I were you. You'll be riding on pavement, so why not get a bike that's made to ride on pavement? Most folks who commute do it on road bikes. I see some guys who have mountian bikes with slick tires and aero bars and think, what's the point. Yeah, hybrids can be used on or off road, but don't really excel at either. 

One thing for sure -- it beats the hell out of taking the f-ing metro.


----------



## kellenm (Mar 17, 2011)

on board said:


> Probably not the advice you were looking for but have you tried your DC Bikeshare?
> http://www.capitalbikeshare.com/
> 
> I just had the opportunity to visit and got to use this concept for the first time. I was surprised at how effective it was for my needs. I could grab a bike at a transit station, ride off to my meeting, and ditch the bike there. $5 for all you can ride for a day, assuming they are less than 30 minute trips.


The Capitol Bike Share bikes seem slow and clunky, not exciting when considering a 18 mile roundtrip ride IMO.

I was passed by a guy on a Share bike once, though; but just once.


----------



## kellenm (Mar 17, 2011)

pmf said:


> Commuting is pretty much like any other kind of riding you're going to do. I'd opt for a road bike if I were you. You'll be riding on pavement, so why not get a bike that's made to ride on pavement? Most folks who commute do it on road bikes. I see some guys who have mountian bikes with slick tires and aero bars and think, what's the point. Yeah, hybrids can be used on or off road, but don't really excel at either.
> 
> One thing for sure -- it beats the hell out of taking the f-ing metro.


I imagine the poster has probably made a purchase by now but just had to say I totally agree. My commute is entirely in the city (NW DC) but I'd say a road bike is the way to go, I recently switched from a hybrid and I don't miss it.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

kellenm said:


> The Capitol Bike Share bikes seem slow and clunky, not exciting when considering a 18 mile roundtrip ride IMO.
> 
> I was passed by a guy on a Share bike once, though; but just once.


I've heard that those Ride Share bikes ride better then they look, but that's not saying a lot. They do seem to be catching on -- I see people riding them around town. And the roads in downtown DC have a lot more bike paths recently. 

Still, those bikes look heavy and are one speed. OK for puttering around town, but I think you want something with gears that's a little more fun to ride for commuting.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

find a Kona Dew Drop - cheap versatile and fun


----------



## vanzutas (Jul 9, 2007)

Soma Smoothie ES-It is essentially a road bike with mounting points and room for fenders and a rack.


----------

